# Pregnant dog has green pee



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never had a pregnant dog but has she asked her vet?


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

The vet isn't in on Saturdays so it's been harder than normal to get a hold of him. I've never heard of it and just wondered if anyone here had.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's time to see a Vet. Not tomorrow or Monday, now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Green, to me, indicates infection (pus). She should call the ER vet


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

The verdict is in. My friends golden is fine, just very pregnant. Thanks


----------

